# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Top 3D Scanners of 2015

## Brian_Krassenstein

With an ever-increasing number of 3D scanners on the market these days, it can be hard to know where to begin--or even what all the options are. Whether you're looking for a handheld scanner or a high-powered device, or even one built into your 3D printer, the 3DPrint.com team is here to help, with a list of some of our favorites, based on price, usability, and quality of scans. At price points from just $380 all the way up to $19,800, there's something for everyone to think about. Take a look at our list over at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/81886/2015-3d-scanner-buyers-guide/

----------


## robfunk

Just wondering about the MakerBot Digitizer, any idea how it compares to these options?

----------


## Hugues

Forgot to mention a new player

http://www.einscan.com/

i've got one and i'm very satisfied, took 2 weeks for the learning curve to settle.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Been thinking of getting a sense, mainly because it integrates flawless with Geomagic Design but 3D System's DRM nonsense is a huge off-putter...

----------


## LambdaFF

... Wasn't there an article somewhere that 3D systems was reselling the Occipital sensor under its own name ? Are they really different products ?

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Forgot to mention a new player
> 
> http://www.einscan.com/
> 
> i've got one and i'm very satisfied, took 2 weeks for the learning curve to settle.


That does look nice. Price is more than double that of the Sense though.

----------


## Hugues

> That does look nice. Price is more than double that of the Sense though.


I see from the specs the Sense has 0.9 mm resolution. The Einscann goes down to 0.1mm, which in my opinion, is the minimum required for any valuable engineering work.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> I see from the specs the Sense has 0.9 mm resolution. The Einscann goes down to 0.1mm, which in my opinion, is the minimum required for any valuable engineering work.


True. But I wouldn't have used it for that. Its just a toy...

----------


## Wolfie

> That does look nice. Price is more than double that of the Sense though.


How can you tell?  I get  nothing but  a blank page.

DAVID seems the only option in the article.  The rest are either 5 figure, want an iPad or only scan small objects.

----------


## Hugues

printscreen from the einscan store,

einscan.jpg

----------


## Wolfie

Looked at the source.  They are using the free (and lame) wix.  Its an insecure javascript with the wix portal.  No site that is using the free wix will run in my browsers due to security restrictions.

SecurityError: The operation is insecure. main-r.js:217

They attempt to use local storage (outside your cookies):
var storage;
    if (isAvailable(window.localStorage)) {
        storage = window.localStorage;
    } else if (isAvailable(window.sessionStorage)) {
        storage = window.sessionStorage;
    } else {
        storage = {
            setItem: function () {},
            getItem: function () {},
            removeItem: function () {}
        };
    }

This tactic is not secure.  Its vulnerable to XSS (cross site scripting).
https://blog.whitehatsec.com/web-storage-security/

----------


## awerby

I'm a big fan of 3D scanning and keep trying new scanners as they come out. The Einscan seems to still be in the vaporware stage, although it looks interesting. If it does materialize and can achieve the quoted specs, it might be worth checking out. How did Hughes get one - was he a beta tester? 

 I tried the Fuel 3D, but wasn't impressed. While it does have good resolution, in my tests it was wildly inaccurate in capturing depth. 

The Sense is a good scanner for the price, although its lack of resolution means that it's only useful for fairly large objects like full-sized humans. But I'm working on a fix for that. 

I've seen the Artec scanners demonstrated, and they are impressive, especially the new Spider, but as was mentioned they're in a whole different price category from the others. 

The David SLS2 is a nice system; not cheap but capable of capturing objects with good resolution and accuracy. The main problem I've had with it is getting the individual scans integrated into a solid object - it only captures images from one perspective and won't continue, so many of them have to be aligned and consolidated, which is difficult. Also, the combined scans aren't as sharp as the original component scans. 

I think the time is ripe for a big burst of enthusiasm for 3D scanning, much like the one we've just experienced for 3D printing. The two processes go hand in hand, and it will just take someone coming out with the right device - at the right price - for a lot more people to start getting into it. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## Hugues

Einscan vaporware ?

I've got one, they sold many through their Kickstarter campaign. User forum here:
http://3dprintboard.com/forumdisplay...n-S-3D-scanner

Now you can pre-order them.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> The Sense is a good scanner for the price, although its lack of resolution means that it's only useful for fairly large objects like full-sized humans. But I'm working on a fix for that.


A fix you say. Now I'm really curious. Details?

----------


## Hugues

An idea of the Einscan S resolution, here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post63568

----------


## curious aardvark

I'm still waiting for the new intel realsense chipset and camera setup to hit some mid range tablets. 

Like sebastian, I'd like to have a go at 3d scanning but can't justify spending anything more than a few hundred quid. 

The low end scanners just don't seem to be there yet. Either the scanning is a bit iffy or the post processig is a nightmare. 

It's getting there, but definitely not there yet.

----------


## awerby

The fix I mentioned involves making some spectacles for the sensor, so it will resolve smaller details. This has been done for the Kinect, but not for the Sense, as far as I know. 

As for the Einscan, I called it vaporware because it didn't appear that they were actually for sale at this point. But if some people actually are using it already with good results, that's a positive sign. It does appear that it captures objects with fairly good resolution, and, at least using the turntable, that the scans integrate with each other automatically. There's also a "free scanning" option for larger parts, but not much about that on the website. I'd definitely be up for trying this system out when it becomes available. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## curious aardvark

lol I'm up for trying it - just not buying it ;-)

There is this: http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-8-7840-tablet/pd
Yes I know it'sa dell and anyone who knows me knows my opinion of dell is actually lower than my opinion of apple (hard to believe, I know). 

But for $349 you get a decent android tablet with stereo cameras. And the RealSense chipset.
Now intel were running a competition to find apps to use the cameras for scanning, 3d images and the like. https://realsenseappchallenge.intel.com/landing/

Don't know haw far they've got - but potentially it should be a pretty decent 3d scanner, captured to a system that can also do the post processing and even talk directly to your printer. 
I'm holding out for a lenovo tablet with the same chipset and camera setup. 

But price and performance wise - it should be a winning combination.

Now this looks promising !
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2015/05/21/cappasity-3d-scan-with-intel-realsense-technology

Although at the moment their software easy 3d scan only supports laptop type devices, it's early days.

----------


## Elpulpo

> The fix I mentioned involves making some spectacles for the sensor, so it will resolve smaller details. This has been done for the Kinect, but not for the Sense, as far as I know. 
> 
> As for the Einscan, I called it vaporware because it didn't appear that they were actually for sale at this point. But if some people actually are using it already with good results, that's a positive sign. It does appear that it captures objects with fairly good resolution, and, at least using the turntable, that the scans integrate with each other automatically. There's also a "free scanning" option for larger parts, but not much about that on the website. I'd definitely be up for trying this system out when it becomes available. 
> 
> Andrew Werby
> www.computersculpture.com


Hey Andrew,

There is a guy in CA supplying "spectacles" for the Occipital Structure / Sense. Google "4eyes". Sebastian. They're one and the same unit. 3D Systems have their own iPad app but it's not worth the extra expense. The Structure is pretty good for the money but it depends on what it is you're hoping to scan. It is worth paying a little extra and buying Occipital's Skanect software for PC/Mac too.

I'm interested in the Einscan. If the results are as good as they're saying, it'll give David a run for its money.

Anyone who's interested in 3D scanning should hop over to Sketchfab, where you'll find the results of many scanning technologies.

Cheers!

AndyL

Pot8oSH3D

Haters gonna hate. Pot8ers gonna pot8!

----------


## spaceman

Anyone try or see the Einscan  at a Tradeshow etc. Im looking for a scanner under $1000.
Wonder if any company in USA is selling or taking orders for the Einscan. I don't trust buying
overseas from China.

----------


## Hugues

> Anyone try or see the Einscan  at a Tradeshow etc. Im looking for a scanner under $1000.



http://3dprintboard.com/forumdisplay...n-S-3D-scanner

----------


## 24c

Hi noob here...
I have just got my Einscan-S and am just trying to get it to work with my MacBook running Windows 8.1 in a Bootcamp partition. I've managed a calibration, can see an image on the turntable, but every time I ask it to scan... the 120 secs progress bar just hangs, the camera doesn't do anything, and I get a  Windows has stopped the program dialog box on screen. Has anybody had this issue? 
After reading this thread, I'll take a look at the .pdf that came with the software download. Just downloading Windows updates on the other desktop at the moment.
Mike
PS Using the Thunderbolt port on the MacBook Pro, plus an Apple, as well as low cost generic, Mini Display Port to VGA adapter, and both get past the calibration process OK.

----------


## Hugues

> Hi noob here...
> I have just got my Einscan-S and am just trying to get it to work with my MacBook running Windows 8.1 in a Bootcamp partition. I've managed a calibration, can see an image on the turntable, but every time I ask it to scan... the 120 secs progress bar just hangs, the camera doesn't do anything, and I get a  Windows has stopped the program dialog box on screen. Has anybody had this issue? 
> After reading this thread, I'll take a look at the .pdf that came with the software download. Just downloading Windows updates on the other desktop at the moment.
> Mike
> PS Using the Thunderbolt port on the MacBook Pro, plus an Apple, as well as low cost generic, Mini Display Port to VGA adapter, and both get past the calibration process OK.


Hey Mike,

please see my reply to your post above here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post65710

more appropriate thread.

----------

